# White pee stains on dark floor!



## the_discowhore (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey all, 

Any ideas about how I can get white bunny pee stains off a dark coloured floor? I'm not sure exactly what the floor is, it *looks* like tiles, but it's all in one piece and it's a little squishy (for lack of a better word)... it could be laminate or something? I was away for a few days and my flatmate was looking after the bunnies, and the girl bunny peed on the floor and it wasn't cleaned up... it could have been in direct sunlight for a few days... I have seen this happen before and I just mopped it right away and the stains went away, have mopped twice now and the stain is still there. I do not own the house so I really need to clean these stains up


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jul 12, 2011)

Try white vinegar. You can use it full strength or do a 50/50 mix with water. Spray it on the area and let it sit for a couple minutes, then wipe it up. If it is a tough stain, you can use a scrub brush before wiping it.


----------



## plasticbunny (Jul 12, 2011)

CLR works on my hardwood.


----------



## hillrise (Jul 13, 2011)

:yeahthat: I recommend CLR. The white is the high calcium content in rabbit urine. CLR is specifically made to clean up calcium. If it doesn't come up with one try, try soaking a cloth in CLR and leaving it on the stain for 15-20 minutes and then wiping it up again.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 13, 2011)

:yeahthat: CLR usually does the job. Vinegar is only used here to neutralize the urine smell, not as a cleaner.


----------



## the_discowhore (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks so much guys! I did not get back to reading this until today... I have just put the vinegar down so will see how that goes, if it doesn't work then I will have to find some CLR  Yous are lifesavers!


----------



## the_discowhore (Jul 19, 2011)

The vinegar seems to have worked in the small test patch I tried it on, will haul everything out tomorrow hopefully and give all of the pee stains a good soaking! Thanks again!


----------

